

Ask HN: Where to find a designer for a cheap startup - rickharrison

I am looking for a designer to create the site and ui elements for my startup.  I am a student with extremely limited funds although I have saved up some money to invest in a design.  Does anyone have any recommendations as to a good designer with experience in startup work?
======
symptic
I'm another student / designer / entrepreneur. Maybe it'd be worth talking? My
portfolio: <http://sicret.net>

My email is in my profile.

------
nreece
99designs: <http://99designs.com>

------
pedalpete
i've had good luck with crowdspring <http://crowdspring.com>

